# Beaming with Pride



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

We just received word that one of Gavin's puppies from his first Leader Dog breeding has graduated and is officially working as a Guide Dog , I am so proud!!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

That is fantastic, congratulations!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Congratulations!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

That is *FANTASTIC!*
I can just imagine how incredibly proud you are!!!

Is this the Gavin from Alta Tollhaus in Michigan?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

That's awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations*!* That is fantastic*!!*


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Momto2GSDs said:


> That is *FANTASTIC!*
> I can just imagine how incredibly proud you are!!!
> 
> Is this the Gavin from Alta Tollhaus in Michigan?


Yes it is.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Props to Grandma Julie (Alta Tollhaus) too!!!

I would sure LOVE to see that dog working! If you ever get a video, make sure you post it.

Congratulations again! :apple:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats !!!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations Lorie!!! Gavin is a big love!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations from the owner of a failed Seeing Eye dog. While I am really excited for you (honestly I am) it does make me a little sad that we did not succeed in raising a seeing dog.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Wooooottt!!!!!! Way to go papa Gavin!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats !!!!! :congratulations: That is awesome news !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WOO HOO!!!!!! Congrats!!! That is really amazing and fabulous!


----------

